# Problems Mounting DVD ISO image



## jaggy_01 (May 28, 2008)

I created an ISO9660 DVD image using mkisofs on my Debian box, and transferred it over the network to my G4 using ftp, instead of burning to DVD, since the G4 does not read +R media.

Having transferred the file, I found that I was unable to mount it using "hdiutil mount dyn-fxpbfd2d1.iso", getting "hdiutil: mount failed - not recognized".
Running "file dyn-fxpbfd2d1.iso" correctly gives " dyn-fxpbfd2d1.iso: ISO 9660 CD-ROM filesystem data 'BFD2_DVD1' "

I get the correct sum with MD5 so it is not getting corrupted. Why on earth can't Mac OS X mount the iso?

I have experience with other BSD systems. Is there an equivalent to the mdconfig command to create a vnode, rather than the horribly inexpressive hdiutil mount command?

Thanks.


----------



## saxman8837 (Feb 23, 2009)

Damm!

I'm having the same issues with the same iso. I was able to create a DVD for disc 1 by using my PC to Load the Iso image or just taking the contents of the dvd and copying contents, then using Toast on Mac to create dvd.

I can't copy any of the other Disc like 2 - 5 , it gets so far then bums out.

I even used the disc utility and this does not work.
But still can't mount the .iso image file but can burn from mac.


----------



## MisterMe (Feb 23, 2009)

A properly burned .iso of a DVD will mount on the Mac's Desktop by double-clicking it.


----------



## saxman8837 (Feb 24, 2009)

Well if it wasn't properly burned why does it open on a pc?
And I can burn this same iso with the mac and this same iso burned on the mac WILL open on the pc but not the mac


----------



## quendeko (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi,

Having the same problem. While searching for any solution, I found this post.
How did you fix it?
There is no solution posted here.

Thanks


Q


----------



## saxman8837 (Apr 8, 2009)

I had to share the dvd drive on my pc then create a dvd from the mac by adding the files. Of course I could not do this to most of the dvd's because there must be some sort of encription on them that prevents copying and paste.

But I could copy dvd with roxio on the pc, and they work fine, but not on the mac.

So what I did was to copy all the audio files on the program it self on my pc, search for the html files from the copy , delete the html files from the copy, then paste them into the same folder on the mac , then rebuild database function in the program, then all was fine.


----------



## scrambledhelix (Apr 14, 2009)

I found what you're looking for here:

http://books.google.com/books?id=K8...&oi=book_result&ct=result&resnum=4#PPA1370,M1

you can use 

/usr/libexec/vndevice attach /dev/vn0 /path/to/file

as a replacement for mdconfig.  works like a charm, and then just mount the virtual device with 

sudo mount_msdos /dev/vn0 /mnt

and you're good to go.


----------

